# How do you feed pygmy cories?



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I recently got a school of Corydoras pygmaeus. How do you feed them? I gave them flake food (brine shrimp flake) and they just ignore it. It has been a week and I have not seen them eat. I'm worried.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had mixed results with Pygmy Corys. In my 125g tank I had 10 that over the course of 4 months disappeared. All the other corys (albino, panda, sterbai, punctatus) are doing fine.

However, in my 20g I've had four since December and all are doing well. COuld be that because they are the only corys in the tank that they're able to compete for food better.

In both cases I feed primarily flake (Omega One) or Spectrum pellets for small fish, with an occasional feeding wo Wardley's shrimp pellets.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Most Cory's will eat about any left overs that the fish don't eat, just make sure the food gets to the Pygmy's. You can feed wafers for bottom feeders, shrimp pellets and frozen blood worms.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My Pygmy's are extremely shy, so they eat under cover.
I see the little buggers swimming all over the tank as a school, but as soon as they see me, they disappear.....

Try a variety of foods (in small portions) to see if they like one more than the others.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I feed mine (pygmaeus) frozen Daphnia just to see if they do eat them, and boy ... piggies in action ... =P


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

If your pygmies are subadult and small you have to make sure to feed them smaller foods. i used to grind up my New Life spectrum for them in a 10g until they got big. Then they would pig out on bloodworms and whatnot too. 

David


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Dang. I don't want to overfeed so the pygmies can get some food.  My other fish will gobble everything before they hit the bottom. These sinking wafers, can they live on just the algae wafers or is there a brand of meaty wafer food?


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

omega said:


> Dang. I don't want to overfeed so the pygmies can get some food.  My other fish will gobble everything before they hit the bottom. These sinking wafers, can they live on just the algae wafers or is there a brand of meaty wafer food?


Hikari has very good algae wafer and Cory wafer that you can use, both are loved by Corys and plecos(sometimes even picky Apistos go for it).
Both products are popular, you should find them easily in your LFS.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had good results squashing a small piece of a cube of freezedried tubifex worms to a rock on the bottom, or the lowest portion of the grass, in a planted area. Not only do my pygmys go nuts, but the CR and bee shrimp get excited and pick up the tiny crumbs flying from the cloud made by the pygmys attacking the tubifex...


----------

